# Reliable phone for driving



## DrivingMsDaisy (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm new to Uber and had a bad experience with my iphone 5. I'm looking for a new phone. I've read mixed reviews on the Samsung Galaxy note 4. Has anyone tried the note 5? The note 5 is actually cheaper right now. It may be that the battery and Sim card are non-removable. Does anyone have a suggestion for a large screen phone that is reliable with the Uber app?


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

I use a motoX that serves me well


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Nexus 6 here. What service are you on?


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Nexus 5 works perfect for me. An excellent Android device. For $200 less than nexus 6 you get a little less screen size.


----------



## DrivingMsDaisy (Aug 28, 2015)

Verizon. Got a great deal onothe Samsung note 5.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

cool. Wife has note 4, it's GPS takes some time to get a fix at times. 

I suggest clearing out the recent apps often and daily phone restart.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

I dislike the Note 5 because it doesn't have a removable battery & no SD card. But I love a big screen. I use an LG G3. If you're not hung up on having the "latest/greatest" check out a site called Swappa. Good prices on virtually every used phone for every carrier. And pretty safe as the site checks serials to insure its fully paid off, etc. I've gotten my last 4 phones and a tablet from there.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I have a Galaxy S5. Big enough and works great. SD card big enough to hold hours of dash cam video. Will probably upgrade to a Note 4 soon.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Moto G 2015 model. $179.00 LTE, 5" screen, works on t mobile or att, or the re sellers for those two.

buy it direct from Motorola, unlocked so you can use it with the carrier of your choice.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

I have the iPhone 5s and the gps app seems worthless. I picked up a pax at the airport (the Uber exec dude). The app took us across railroad tracks but the pax told me he wanted me to follow the route, even though I knew a better, safer, faster route. I know he gave me a 4 rating. Still, my cell stinks when it comes to this business. That's my opinion.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

What ever you get, stick with Android. The app on iphone needs a lot of work.

Been using S5 with no issues for the past 3 month. Except on days when Uber servers decide to go AWOL.


----------



## sechax0r (Aug 8, 2015)

I got a Moto E on Boost Mobile (just for uber). The phone was $59.99 and the service is $45 a month with 5gigs of data and unlimited talk and text.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I still have a NOTE 3 and it's been great. Should be really cheap to pick one up now.


----------

